# Newbies booking ferry for France



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Can anyone offer us some advice. We are planning our first trip abroad to France in the motorhome. We planning to go for 4 weeks beginning of September. Our destination is the Dordogne area no were in particular 
I wondered which ferry company to use or the cheapest way of getting there. I started using the Tesco credit card hoping to get vouchers to use. We spent a fortune on last holiday but know vouchers yet have to ring them up thank you in advance. Tony


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The cheapest ferries are Dover. The further you get away from Dover the dearer they are.

Take week and dawdle down to the Dordogne via the west coast.

Ray.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

We have found DFDS the cheapest.cheaper still if booked through the caravan club.
A little cheaper if you go Dunkirk.


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for that Ray. That is our intension wanting to pull La Rochelle in. We was looking at the LeHarve crossing


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks Hogan. We not members of the CC club yet, now may be a good time to join.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Tony,

Tesco Clubcard points are a good way of keeping the cost down on the Tunnel but how long have you been saving them? If you have only just started you may not have enough time to get enough to make a serious saving on Eurotunnel. Also you have to bear in mind that the vouchers are sent out quarterly so again you may not have enough time this time around. 

As Ray has said, the cheapest fares will be from Dover and depending on the time of day you go they can be very cheap. We have often paid less for the Dover-Calais route than we pay for the Isle of Wight ferry where we live!!!

IF money is no object then Brittany Ferries can make sense if travelling to South West France (eg Dordogne) as you can overnight from Portsmouth to either Caen or St Malo and then have a whole days travel in front of you. We often use B/Ferries as Portsmouth is literally on our doorstep.

Anymore info needed then ask away............

Regards

Caulkhead


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

If you're trying to keep the costs down a bit then grab the cheapest Dover - Calais/Dunkerque crossing - sometimes silly o'clock sailings are much cheaper.

Look at using aires/ACSI sites and France Passion. 

And most of all - enjoy


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for that Caulkhead, Tonyt Just looked at the crossing Dover Calais with My Ferry and they asking £100.00 for a silly o'clock sailing is that what you would call a good price as I said we never done it before so no idea what it costs Tony


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Tony0851 said:


> Thanks for that Caulkhead, Tonyt Just looked at the crossing Dover Calais with My Ferry and they asking £100.00 for a silly o'clock sailing is that what you would call a good price as I said we never done it before so no idea what it costs Tony


I just checked DFDS for Sept 1 out and they have some crossings for £30.

What are you driving?


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Tony0851 said:


> Thanks for that Caulkhead, Tonyt Just looked at the crossing Dover Calais with My Ferry and they asking £100.00 for a silly o'clock sailing is that what you would call a good price as I said we never done it before so no idea what it costs Tony


Move the times/ days around a bit.max should be around£80 return


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Tony0851 said:


> We planning to go for 4 weeks beginning of September.


Newhaven - Dieppe

Out (Very late) 3rd Sept Return 2nd Oct = £144 (Flexible & amendable on line*)

(or £115 with discount if you qualify)

Calais - Dunkerque

Out (Very early)4th Sept Return 2nd Oct = £88 (fixed) £128 (Flexy)

If you are over 60 you should be able to get a 20% discount on the Newhaven - Dieppe crossing if you book by phone.


> 20 % discount on your booking*
> DFDS
> 
> *Young people under the age of 25 years, students under the age of 27 years, Seniors over the age of 60 years and disabled persons are entitled to claim a 20% discount. Reservations must be made via our Call Centre (Tel: 0800 917 1201) or in person at the Ferry Terminal. Relevant documents must be presented at the port. Only available on the Newhaven - Dieppe service. 2% credit card surcharge applicable.


Dieppe can save about 200 miles each way over Dunkerque/Calais and is a nice place to start and/or finish a trip - there is an Aire right outside the dock gates.

If you want flexibility over your return date the Dieppe route is a no brainer in my opinion.

*


> 2. I booked my ticket and I would like to make some amendments. Is this possible?
> Definitely! You just need to go to the section called "Amend your booking" and be in possession of your booking number and your email address. Here is the link to amend your booking:
> Amend your booking
> 
> ...


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you shop in Tesco and have a Clubcard then it is worth looking on their website at My Account. My neighbour did not think she had any but turns out she has hundreds. Some were expired but re-instated when she asked on the phone. 

It is worth shopping around for ferry tickets via the internet as there does not seem to be much rhyme or reason in their pricing. DFDS go to Dunkirk which is not such a way from Calais if their crossing is cheaper. Remember you do get a discount with DFDS (think it is them) if you are a MHF member -see Subscriber's Discounts section.

G


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for you input. All very much appreciated we have just booked. Dover Calais. For £90.00 return with good sailing times. We have to research the best aires now to use for our trip. We getting excited now we have booked. Thanks again. Tony


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Tunnel cheapest, free courtesy Twsco.
Frequent
Late evening crossing then sleep at Cite europe. Free and Police patrolled. Shopping on your doorstep net morning.
Dave p


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Tony0851 said:


> Thanks for that Caulkhead, Tonyt Just looked at the crossing Dover Calais with My Ferry and they asking £100.00 for a silly o'clock sailing is that what you would call a good price as I said we never done it before so no idea what it costs Tony


Myferry prices for up-to 8.5 Meters start at £23.50 each way.

Here is an example combined with a more expensive crossing

TM


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Booking for the time and date we wanted for our 8.5 m van we found it was only twenty pounds dearer through the tunnel, no contest tunnel it is.


----------

